# Need a Laptop (Questionnaire included)



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 30, 2011)

General Questions

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)*

Rs.30,000 - Rs.42,000

*2) What size notebook would you prefer?*
Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen

*3) Which country will you buying this notebook?*
India

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: N/A
b. Dislike: N/A


*5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? *

Documentation and non-intensive tasks mostly (watching movies e.t.c) . No gaming.

*6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?*

Taking it to different places

*7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?*

No

*8) How many hours of battery life do you need?*

Atleast 8 hours

*9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?*

Would like to see the laptop online first

*10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.*

Windows 7

*Screen Specifics*

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?

Not exactly sure what the resolution of a 14 inch screen is.


_Please provide your suggestions guys. The key facts are portability and battery life without compromising too much on performance._


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 30, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Asus K Series K53SC-SX054D: Computer

Flipkart.com: HP Pavilion DV6 Series Dv4 - 3016tx: Computer


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 30, 2011)

acer aspire timelinex
AS5830T-2312G50Mnbb | Product Model

acer travelmate..
TM8473T | Product Model

sorry donno abt prices 
call the toll free number 1-800-11-6677
and get the prices ..or maybe the other members can help...


----------



## game-freak (Aug 30, 2011)

hp dv4-3016tx seems 2 b a better choice at OP's budget


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 30, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> *8) How many hours of battery life do you need?*
> 
> Atleast 8 hours



Just seen this. 8hrs isn't possible at all. Most 14" laptops would give you a battery life of 4hrs. 

Even most netbooks will fail to reach 8hrs.

You can check out HP dm1-3014au @ 22k if you really want that much battery life.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Just seen this. 8hrs isn't possible at all. Most 14" laptops would give you a battery life of 4hrs.
> 
> Even most netbooks will fail to reach 8hrs.
> 
> You can check out HP dm1-3014au @ 22k if you really want that much battery life.



i agree with Ishu ...8 hour is too much the most i hav seen is the acer timeline and travelmate which i hav read in many reviews lasts 6-.6.5hrs and 7 on a site..try searching about this ...


----------



## Guruprasad.k.n (Oct 20, 2013)

hello everyone ... I'm planning to purchase HP G6 2301AX model laptop...can you guys suggest me about that laptop...
In case it is not a good one..please guide me with another model...

Budget -  25k-35k
RAM     - 4GB
harddisk- 500GB
screen -14" or 15"
processor - intel (i3/i5) or AMD(A6/A8)


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 14, 2013)

its a good one i have one as well with the A8 cpu no overheating at all , fan can get noisy sometimes


----------



## sandeepsingh (Nov 15, 2013)

well see if you can find SONY SVE14137CN anywhere locally .... 

For specs n look you can check here > SVE14137CN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## sanny16 (Nov 18, 2013)

Check out TOshiba Satellite C850-X5212 laptop here.

This laptop is well within your budget. 

It has windows 7 home basic edition.

It has 15.6 inch led screen and upto 3 hrs battery life.

Its difficult to 8 hrs battery life with 6 lithium cell battery.

Now a days most of the laptop comes with 15.6 inch screen.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2013)

Getting pre installed win7 these days in new notebooks is quite difficult
I would suggest getting win8.1 pre installed.


----------

